# Hoe KDM automatisch op laten starten?

## Andréas

Ik laat nu XDM automagisch opstarten, maar wil dit zelfde graag met KDM. Hoe kan ik het klaar krijgen dat er een scriptje komt zodat ik 

```
rc-update add kdm default
```

kan doen?

Wij danken u  :Razz: 

----------

## biroed

Je kan in /etc/rc.conf jouw display manager kiezen (kdm)

En dan volgens de manual 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

----------

## Andréas

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Je kan in /etc/rc.conf jouw display manager kiezen (kdm)
> 
> En dan volgens de manual 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ik dank u hartelijk. ga het meteen bekijken

----------

## water

 *Andréas wrote:*   

>  *biroed wrote:*   Je kan in /etc/rc.conf jouw display manager kiezen (kdm)
> 
> En dan volgens de manual 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bedoeld wordt 

```
rc-update add kdm default
```

Verder heb je denk ik minimaal KDE-base nodig, want kdm is een onderdeel van KDE

----------

## Andréas

 *water wrote:*   

>  *Andréas wrote:*    *biroed wrote:*   Je kan in /etc/rc.conf jouw display manager kiezen (kdm)
> 
> En dan volgens de manual 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

KDE is volledig geinstalleerd (emerge kde). Ik zie in /etc/init.d nergens een scriptje staan met Kdm, kdm, KDM o.i.d.

----------

## biroed

```
rc-update add Kdm default
```

Bij mij werkt het met add xdm default( als kdm maar in rc.conf staat)

 *Quote:*   

> KDE is volledig geinstalleerd (emerge kde). Ik zie in /etc/init.d nergens een scriptje staan met Kdm, kdm, KDM o.i.d.

 

Als het goed is staat xdm er wel, toch?

----------

## Andréas

 *biroed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add Kdm default
> ```
> ...

 

ja klopt, het werkt ook al. bij het opstarten zie ik wel setting up kdm [ok]

----------

## water

Klopt aangaande xdm-script!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## aardvark

 *water wrote:*   

> Klopt aangaande xdm-script!  

 

Phew, gelukkig!

----------

## water

Daar heb je toch geen 33 nachten van wakker gelegen, hoop ik?  :Wink: 

----------

## aardvark

 *water wrote:*   

> Daar heb je toch geen 33 nachten van wakker gelegen, hoop ik? 

 

[Ook Vreselijk Off-Topic...]

Ik had eerst wat anders getyp, maar dat haalde de censuur niet  :Smile: 

[/Ook Vreselijk Off-Topic...]

***********************************************************************************

Groeten uit Amersfoort, Gelderland

\    /

/ /\ \

 /  \

----------

